# Two sided carving ... sort of



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Had a big ole walnut log that I chainsawed into chunks a couple years ago with a bright idea that never came about (you're safe Scott). This piece was 2 3/4" thick for the most part, so I carved an owl on one side, then had the other side with plenty of wood in between so i put an eagle on it. Have no idea what I'll do with it, but I'm sure some time, some place, some one will offer to buy it.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nice, John! Split personality birds, maybe...? :wink:

That must have taken a while to cut. How long?

David


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Very Cool HJ. The details, all about the details.

How about a lamp?

Also a good candidate for an epoxy pour.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

John, very nice carvings. Double the potential for creative use!


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

difalkner said:


> That must have taken a while to cut. How long?
> 
> David


Not really, David.. he made it a point to show it to me today, telling me how I could do this, (in this time-frame.. I forget what it was, but it wasn't long LOL) if I just get a CNC LOL He's bent on getting me to get one of those.... :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

I love the Eagle. So beautiful.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

difalkner said:


> That must have taken a while to cut. How long?
> 
> David


About 45 minutes a side. Could have been faster but I was a little leary with having to put shims under the slab and clamping (ended up using C clamps since the bed is still open) to make it as level as possible, I used 180 ipm for both the rough and finish cuts.


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

Maybe it's the lighting, but that looks a lot more like cherry than walnut.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Could very well be. But I've never seen a cherry log that big around before.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Very nice work


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Good job John. Needs a base.
Herb


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Good idea. Let me think on that one.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

honesttjohn said:


> Could very well be. But I've never seen a cherry log that big around before.


Saw a cherry tree at least 2 foot thru when I was a kid, grew about 6 feet from our house. In Michigan. Like it here a lot better, among other things a LOT less snow.

You hang that from the ceiling, and let it rotate.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Love them. The base could be a turn table to show both sides


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Wow, very nice John!! I have to agree with Ger, looks like cherry.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Great piece John,

You guys are really giving me the CNC fever every time I see a carved Eagle I want one !

Dan


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Betcha we could make you one!!! lol


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

Coat it with many layers of UV protecting poly, and hang it outside to scare crows and pigeons out of their minds (and your yard). We had two babies in our neighbor's pine tree this Spring - too cute:


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm glad you didn't skim cut the surface and chose to leave the chainsaw marks, it adds a lot of character to the carving. Great use of that chunk of wood by the way.


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

ger21 said:


> Maybe it's the lighting, but that looks a lot more like cherry than walnut.



I think so too - I’m working with some right now and it resembles the grain. Even ‘light’ colored Walnut looks different than this...But it doesn’t diminish the beauty of the piece!


----------



## dman2 (Sep 4, 2019)

Beautiful! I like the saw marks left on the background.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That’s really nice John . Really like the depth


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Make it into a lamp and offer it at a very high price to a lodge or sportsman's hotel in the mountains. That is the perfect loction for that beautiful piece of work. I love it.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

A double sided infamous polish eagle lamp would cast a mean shadow.
Ditto Tom on the pricing, we'll take 4.5%, 4 is for Tom


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> Make it into a lamp and offer it at a very high price to a lodge or sportsman's hotel in the mountains. That is the perfect loction for that beautiful piece of work. I love it.


Thinking more about this, I'd be making more of these lamps and offer them online as the perfect present for an outdoorsman and I'd see about putting them out for sale in furniture stores in resort areas. At $125 each at least, these can be made of any scrap log chunks you can find. 

The weight will make this a very stable lamp, so you could cut some with hotel and resort logos on them and sell them as lobby lights for all kinds of hotels and BnBs. They will probably want high lumen LED light bulbs and large shades to soften the light.

Make these with floral designs and in a pretty, light wood and it would work for homes. They can be painted or just simple finish. Make these smaller and offer a veriety of patterns for custom lamps at $199 and they pick the shades up at Lowes, and you have a custom gift. Cut these on flat wood and glue up into a hollow post with wood blocks on each end to mount the hardware. Put fee on by cutting part of the box and you have a more delicate looking lamp. All kinds of variations, the key being the 3D carving on both sides. Carve four sides and join with mitered corners and splines. Make a hidden box lamp so people can hide valuables. A larger hidden box for pistol and ammo. Market that to gun groups online just by posting it and mentioning that it's for sale if they want one (carve a target on one side, game or a pistol on the other). 

The light will highlight the depth of the carving and make it seem even more 3 dimensional. This will pretty easily pay for your new, high speed CNC. and because it's a one-off item most of the time, you can keep it a small moneymaker just for you.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

John, this is one way to do it


----------

